# Training on the road with your MTB...good?



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

I know there are plenty of threads/forums discussing the benefits of cross training with a mountain bike on the trail when you are primarily a road cyclist. 

I am more curious to know if anyone rides their heavier mountain bike on the ROAD (not trails) as a way to improve, for instance, their climbing strength on their road bike.

As of now, I ride primarily road bikes. I recently got a mountain bike b/c I wanted to change things up a bit. HOWEVER, I just don't plan on riding mtn biking too much b/c I just don't have that much time during the week to do both, and I want to concentrate on road cycling more. As a little background information, I usually seek out hills on most of my rides. This year, I have recorded 50,000' of elevation over 16 rides (with my GARMIN 510). That may not seem much to many of you, but I think it's respectable 

Anyways, I have been riding my mtn bike for a 1/3 of these rides (on the road). I am not sure if this will help my overall climbing efficiency on my road bike, OR may hurt it b/c it changes my pedaling speeds?

Anyone else do this? Thanks for any feedbacks. :thumbsup:


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

The basics of training are effort level and duration, or schedule of effort levels when doing intervals. However you achieve the requisite level of effort secondary. If you ride a heavy mtb or a light road bike up a hill, you can make the level of effort and cadence the same by gear and speed selection. On the mtb you'll be going slower in a lower gear. The benefit here may be that it'll will take longer to get to the top of the hill, as long as that increased time fits within the training plan.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm with looigi; there's no extra special benefit by training on your mountain bike on the road.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Maybe you should switch out the cassette to a road bike cassette to help you with the training. Keep it on the big chainring, don't ever downshift.

Of course, keeping the heavier wheels and knobby tires to makes things more difficult, as well as keeping the front fork active, so that you lose efficiency....

you should attempt some technical cross-country trails on your MTB. it will help you with the nuances with smooth pedal stroke, as well as help you descend when the road conditions are less than idea (ie full of broken pavement and potholes).





Cni2i said:


> I know there are plenty of threads/forums discussing the benefits of cross training with a mountain bike on the trail when you are primarily a road cyclist.
> 
> I am more curious to know if anyone rides their heavier mountain bike on the ROAD (not trails) as a way to improve, for instance, their climbing strength on their road bike.
> 
> ...


----------



## berserk87 (Jul 24, 2014)

I use my MTB on the road, but not for any special training effect. I use it for really wet or snowy/icy weather. I've got studded tires to use for winter that help with traction.


----------



## Mandeville (Oct 18, 2014)

I have an old steel MTB that has only been "modified" for the road in that it has 1.5 inch smooth thread tires for the road. When healthy I do 25-35 mile workouts up to five days a week and most of them include climbing. 

You get the same cardio and leg workout on the MTB as a road bike. The only difference is you are slower and if there are really steep climbs you want to do you have an easier gear(s) to use as needed. Workouts are simply intensity and length--it matter not what type of bike, MTB, RB, or HYB.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks for all the great feedbacks!

It does make sense that it's about intensity and duration while riding our bikes, whether it's a road or mtb. On my mtb, I do try to stay on gear ratios that are similar to my road bikes (at least on the climbs). I've done hill repeats so many times on certain climbs that I know my speed, cadence, and HR on these sections very well. A power meter would be even better, but no $ at this time. 

In the end, I think you guys are absolutely right. It's all about the effort you put in. I see mtbs climb up some of the steeper sections (13-16%) on heavier bikes but moving very slowly on likely a 42 in the rear. I'll be on a much lighter bike but spinning in my 26 rear and 36 front. 

As tednugnet suggested, I will likely start hitting the fire trails first and eventually try the single track climbs. This would at least improve my handling skills on my road bike. I also hear that because of the more technical climbs with mtbs, one's core gets a better workout.

In the end (if nothing else) riding two different types of bikes adds variety into my riding, which motivates me to get out there and ride more.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

I find the more time I spend on the road bike, the worse I am at mountain biking, and vice versa. I am now in the peculiar situation where I prefer my road bike to my mountain bike on trails. I used the mountain bike on the road for a year during recovery from an injury, and it really helped, but the sluggishness really can be demoralizing (and I am not a fast rider). My mountain bike is full squishy but with shock lockouts.


----------

